# show carts?



## splash's mom (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi All,

First of all I am new here and wanted to introduce myself.( well relativley new, I have been lurking for awhile) What can you recommend as a well made show cart.I have a little guy and want a nice light weight well balanced cart for him.Next year we will be hitting the ring driving for the first time.

Thank You

Alison


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 24, 2009)

I just lost what I typed so I will be brief this time-

I have 2 carts - a Graber which I use all the time and a Jerald - which lots of people prefer. I got the Graber new from Mr. Graber and the Jerald used - both about the same price. Graber can be used for Roadster (with pieces to make it closed wheel) and can have wooden wheels ordered for it. It is also a bit lighter weight.

Here is the Graber: (Excuse the brown gloves here - I was FREEZING and willing to try anything).


----------



## splash's mom (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks,

How much do grabers sell for? Are there any dealers here in New England who sell them or do you have to order? I appreciate the help as this is the first year I have owned a mini and would like to get out and have some fun


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 25, 2009)

I ordered my cart directly from Mr. Graber, who is Amish and doesn't have a website. The cart was around $1,300 and I think that included shipping. Another alternative is to visit Kateland Farms in New York.

PM me or email me at [email protected] if you have more questions. Where are you? I may see you at the shows!

BTW, The cart photo was taken at a New England Pinto show this year and note that it is PITCH BLACK OUTSIDE meaning this was very late at night!! And also why I was so cold.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 25, 2009)

I love my Graber cart and recommend it as well. It is light weight, well balanced and has a good ride. The Graber's are very nice people and really good to deal with. I ordered wooden wheels with mine along with the wire ones and there was a problem when they were delivered - the shippers TOTALLY MANGLED the wooden ones. Grabers immediately replaced them free of charge and covered the shipping on them (I put in a report with the shipper who came and picked up the mangled wheels and they were reimbursed) The service was great, and the cart is wonderful! I use it both for show ring and pleasure driving dressage and cones. Their number is 812-636-7725


----------



## splash's mom (Nov 25, 2009)

targetsmom said:


> I ordered my cart directly from Mr. Graber, who is Amish and doesn't have a website. The cart was around $1,300 and I think that included shipping. Another alternative is to visit Kateland Farms in New York.
> PM me or email me at [email protected] if you have more questions. Where are you? I may see you at the shows!
> 
> BTW, The cart photo was taken at a New England Pinto show this year and note that it is PITCH BLACK OUTSIDE meaning this was very late at night!! And also why I was so cold.


Thanks Milo for the second opinion! I sent you an email Targets Mom I don't know if it went to your in box or spam. I have to say that I have become addicted to this website!! Lots of great information.


----------

